# WTB: Squale 30 ATMOS Horizon Limited Edition



## OldHooky (Aug 30, 2011)

*WTB: Squale 30 ATMOS Horizon Limited Edition*


View Advert


Sold mine some time back, and would like another.




*Advertiser*




OldHooky



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£0.01



*Category*

Wanted


----------

